# Freaky photo



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd love for this to be real and if it is............yikes!










http://www.wdtn.com/dpp/news/strange/eerie-image-captured-in-woods


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i heard about something over there not long ago, make the found it finally


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like a snipe to me 

Maybe its a relative to the Boggy Creek monster.


----------



## Digger (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like the people in the movie Cocoon when they shed there skin!!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

That's where my groundbreaker went! Damn thieves!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

freaky! i wonder if that would make a good prop! like a projection maybe!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Must have been a slow news night in Louisiana. AHHHHEEEE!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

It's very life like to me, almost too much to be photoshopped (it's hard get a face to look like that) To me, it seems it could be a ferral child living in the "backwoods" lol or maybe somethin else....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You found my virginity!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> You found my virginity!


*chokes on her drink*

only you would say something like that! :lolkin:


----------

